
Build a Simple CRUD App with Angular 6 and ASP.Net Core 2.1 - leebrandt
https://developer.okta.com/blog/2018/08/02/aspnet-core-angular-crud
======
openbasic
Is it just me that thinks this is absurdly verbose? Imagine adding a new field
on this. Or having, like any other CRUD app, 25 other entities. What a
nightmare.

~~~
bradenb
Verbose compared to what? It doesn't seem overly verbose to me. This isn't
some Hello World example, this provides a fully featured real-world example
(minus all the Okta fluff).

~~~
dragonwriter
> Verbose compared to what?

Well, on the back end, lots of things, for example, postgrest.

~~~
openbasic
postgrest is perfect for control panels. I wonder if there's anything faster.

------
hadrien01
This reads as an ad for Okta, and is posted by an Okta employee.

------
nickserv
Does this run on Linux now? Honest question.

I remember some years back toying around with C# on Linux using Mono. The
language is nice, but the .net stuff quickly became limiting.

~~~
jonoc
Yes this runs of linux and macos now. dotnetcore is multiplatform. It doesn't
use Mono.

~~~
geezerjay
> Yes this runs of linux and macos now.

That's technically true, but unlike any framework that actually runs on linux
asp.net stuff can only run on microsoft's kestrel webserver, which requires
being behind a reverse proxy.

~~~
sebazzz
There is no reason it cannot run as an apache fastcgi module. They are
currently working on getting it to run in the W3WP working process on
IIS/Windows.

------
evo_9
Or if you prefer Vue: [https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/1214885/Vue-Js-
with-ASP...](https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/1214885/Vue-Js-with-ASP-NET-
Core-MVC)

